# Is it safe to fly on an airplane at 11 & 12 weeks pregnant??



## uofpitt

I know this sounds insane, but will the baby be ok with all that altitude and cabin pressure? Trip was booked long before we found out!! Advice please!!!


----------



## hanelei

Yes, absolutely. The only reason some people avoid planes in the first trimester is that flying usually makes morning sickness worse.


----------



## wannabemumma

absoultly fine i flew at 24 weeks.


----------



## capel

I was in a long haul fligth at 6 and 8 weeks. No problem for the baby. But the MS OMG. I would not do it again... But


----------



## moomin_troll

im 14 weeks and ive been on a plane 4 times and babies fine x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I flew at about 14 weeks. Felt sooooooooooooooo sick the entire time. Make sure you advise your doctor that you're going and drink LOTS of water/fluids! Get up and move as frequently as you can to keep the blood flowing in your legs.


----------



## uofpitt

Thank u everyone for making me feel better. I haven't experienced any morning sickness yet but from what I read, it's probably coming. I wonder if there's something special I should do to keep in under control during the ride. Flight is 5 hours. Guess I'll ask my doc about that!!


----------



## zippy4

I flew at 13 weeks with no problems. Drink plenty of water, wear flight socks and move about. Hopefully your sickness won't be too bad xx


----------



## Jade--x

I flew when I was 6 and 8 weeks without knowing I was pregnant and babies fine :) I collapsed on take off though and was really ill the whole flight..I think that was because my blood pressure is so low..So everything together my body was all messed up lol.


----------



## Kimboowee

Yupp I went to Florida when I was 12 weeks and was fine!


----------



## riokayak

I flew last week at 30 weeks and I don't think I'd want to do anymore trips past that point. Like others have mentioned, the MS is probably the biggest issue at 11-12 weeks. Get an aisle seat and drink as much water as possible. Weeks 11-12 were definitely my worst for MS. Good luck!


----------



## Jellybean0k

Deffinately get up and walk about a lot. I've just come back from Malta, and my feet and ankles swelled quite a bit on the flight out there even though I wore flight socks.


----------



## Tatertot

Just thought I'd share that I'm in Johnstown, PA. About an hour and a half away from Pittsburgh! 

Also, I have a friend who flew all the time when she was pregnant. Her kids are now almost one and a half and almost a month old. She had horrendous morning sickness with the first one. I think she was on meds of some kind (Zofran maybe) and also brought something lavender scented to smell on the plane when she felt sick. She didn't tell me any stories of puking on the plane, so it must have been okay.


----------



## Bocket

I flew back from Mexico (11hr flight) at 11 wks pregnant and was absolutely fine. Felt v.sick on take off and landing but was completely fine- just very jet lagged afterwards! Sure you'll be fine, just walk about regularly and drink plenty x


----------

